# Swashbucklers of the 7 Skies Remix Contest



## Samurai (Apr 2, 2009)

S7S is having a logo remix contest, combine their logo with something else and post it on a forum for all to see!  Here's what I came up with:







Get more details and a look at the game here:

Swashbucklers of the 7 Skies - Coming Soon


----------



## Samurai (Apr 2, 2009)

Here's another version...


----------



## HalWhitewyrm (Apr 3, 2009)

You can see my entry here: 
Strange Graffiti on Dumas’ Tomb | The Gamer Traveler


----------

